# Kung Fu Suit Etiquette?



## ella_guru (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey there,

I'm just curious about what the etiquette about wearing this thing (what might the proper name be?) I've heard that this style of dress isn't always just for fighting. Can anyone shed some light on when this garb is to be worn, and if it's standard practice etc?

http://asianorientalclothes.com/pics/kung-fu-suit01.jpg


----------



## CRCAVirginia (Sep 30, 2010)

?


----------



## bully (Sep 30, 2010)

For Wing chun or Kung Fu in general?

Wing Chun wise I have never ever worn this type of uniform. Most schools I know say t shirts, loose training trousers and trainers...or bare feet.

The only time I have ever worn that is when I did Northern Kung Fu when I was a kid and Tai Chi.


----------



## ella_guru (Sep 30, 2010)

CRCAVirginia said:


> Speaking of Etiquette...




I asked what the name of it would be immediately after ,and garb is pretty fitting...

garb  (gärb)_n._*1. * A distinctive style or form of clothing; dress: clerical garb.


----------



## mograph (Sep 30, 2010)

If I may ...

Outside of the movies, I've only seen that sort of clothing worn for Tai Chi demos. For classes and sweaty physical contests, sweat pants and t-shirts seem to be the norm. Your school probably has its own guidelines on dress, no?

As for what it's called, I think it's a modern, stylized representation of the street clothing worn by Chinese people before adoption of the Mao suit, and the Western style of dress after that, so it really doesn't have a name. In my experience, the Chinese aren't as formal as the Japanese, so it doesn't have a name such as "gi".

However, if you Google "tai chi uniform", you'll see this kind of thing. If you Google "kung fu uniform", you'll see this or something with more obvious details, or gi-like uniforms similar to what Carradine wore in _Kung Fu_ when fighting.

I have one of these, but have never had cause to wear it. I'd only wear it for a Tai Chi demo if the other demo artists were wearing similar clothing. It can be rather showy in my opinion (especially the silk ones), and to me, it also implies that the wearer is so good at fighting that he wouldn't damage such a formal-looking garment. Hence the demo-only usage. 

(But to be sure, my Tai Chi looked so much better when I tried it on!)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 30, 2010)

At my first school we trained in that type of gi, unless it's silk, I can't tell from the pic. Ours were cotton and upper ranks had the white cuffs while lower ranks had solid black. My second school was just gi pants and a t-shirt. So, it's basically just a kung fu training uniform. 

From Tigerclaw, where I used to order mine. 
With white cuffs.
Without white cuffs.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2010)

ella_guru said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm just curious about what the etiquette about wearing this thing (what might the proper name be?) I've heard that this style of dress isn't always just for fighting. Can anyone shed some light on when this garb is to be worn, and if it's standard practice etc?
> 
> http://asianorientalclothes.com/pics/kung-fu-suit01.jpg


 
Traditionally speaking, you trained in what you wore on any given day, no uniform required. That is unless you were Wudang or Shaolin then, as far as I know, they had a standardized uniform but it was not the one you linked.

But with that said I have trained at two different Wing Chun schools and one had no uniform or belts and the other did and both had very good lineages and highly skilled teachers. However I have not seen a uniform at my first sifu's school (However there is now ) and there was no uniform at my second Xingyi sifus school and none of the Taiji sifus I have trained with have required a uniform, although one did have one for his regular students at his school.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't think it's considered a kung fu uniform as much as it is just old style chinese clothing. It's basically a pair of pants with a light jacket with shirt or form of t-shirt worn underneath. At least that's what a close chinese friend and my sifu have told me. My friend used to tease about seeing people out in their pajamas when he saw people in this type kung fu uniform. Same thing when he saw someone in a japanese sytle gi.

I've had 2 Wing Chun sifus and neither one of them used this kind of clothing or uniform for class. My first sifu told us to wear something comfortable which allows us freedom of movement. My current sifu has a school uniform which consists of modern sweat pants (with school emblem silk screened) and a t-shirt type shirt (again silk screened school emblems) and a colored cord sash. Very modern in dress.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 30, 2010)

I was allways taught that the "kung fu uniform" was simply their work clothes. when they came in from working, that is what they would train in.

I love how we take these things and make them into something they're not.
I guess if kung fu had developed in this country then everyone would be wearing 'Dickies' and calling that a kung fu uniform.


----------



## ella_guru (Sep 30, 2010)

^I don't mean to do anything like that, but from the pictures in things I read about kung fu all the masters seem to be wearings this so I guess I sort of made the connection on my own.

Would it be in poor taste to wear such clothes?!


----------



## wtxs (Sep 30, 2010)

ella_guru said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm just curious about what the etiquette about wearing this thing (what might the proper name be?) I've heard that this style of dress isn't always just for fighting. Can anyone shed some light on when this garb is to be worn, and if it's standard practice etc?
> 
> http://asianorientalclothes.com/pics/kung-fu-suit01.jpg



As pointed out by Mograph and Zepe, this particular style of clothing has its place in the chines history ... very common.

Thank you Yak Sao. Because of general stereo typing form all those old cheezy kung fu movies, you could understand lots of people think that style or the long robe (aside from the shaolin or other kung fu style swear) to be an uniform item.

The older masters you see wearing the particular of clothing because it represent the era their are from, and the new ones...well...can you say marketing?  Just like I'm still hold on to what's left of those rag-tag bell bottoms, not all wears them is an stoned out HIPPY.:uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Sep 30, 2010)

ella_guru said:


> ^I don't mean to do anything like that, but from the pictures in things I read about kung fu all the masters seem to be wearings this so I guess I sort of made the connection on my own.
> 
> Would it be in poor taste to wear such clothes?!



Are you talking about wearing them for training or wearing them in public?


----------



## yak sao (Sep 30, 2010)

I remember reading this some time ago, someone please correct me if I'm wrong......the reason you see Chinese masters performing demonstrations in silk "kung fu uniforms" is because that is the traditional equivalent of formal attire.
I think I'll wear a tux at my next demo.


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 30, 2010)

Originally it wasn't a uniform, just clothes worn by Chinesee people in regular everyday life.  The silk is more of a show off type thing.  Even in China, silk garments aren't exactly something the normal peasant could afford.  So it is a sign of prestige and success to have silk clothes.

We work out in sweats, kunf fu pants, gi pants, shorts etc, and a school t-shirt.  If we're doing a seminar, judging a tournament, or another function which we are representing the school, we are expected to wear a "kung fu uniform" which is the normal black thing with red trim, 3/4 sleeves, and a screen print of the school's logo on the back.

I've trained at another school which the uniform was worn at all times, even normal training.  To be honest, I don't know why this was required.  It made even normal days super hot and didn't really advance the training in any appreciable way that I can think of.


----------



## geezer (Sep 30, 2010)

ella_guru said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm just curious about what the etiquette about wearing this thing (what might the proper name be?) I've heard that this style of dress isn't always just for fighting. Can anyone shed some light on when this garb is to be worn, and if it's standard practice etc?
> 
> http://asianorientalclothes.com/pics/kung-fu-suit01.jpg


 
I've heard kung-fu uniforms, including this style, referred to as a "saam". But basically, as others have noted, this is just a modern stylized version of traditional Chinese clothing. The difference is that the traditional Chinese clothing was probably much better made and more comfortable. For example, the jacket didn't have white cuffs, but rather was worn over a loose, white shirt with very long sleeves. When doing work or exercise, the white shirt sleeves could be folded back over the jacket creating the look of white cuffs. The cheesy, modern versions just have cotton cuffs sewn on.

In my Ving Tsun association, students wear loose fitting black "kung fu pants", kung-fu slippers and the assn. tee-shirt. Instructor's uniforms have red chevrons on the pants and an instructor's tee. Personally I prefer basketball shorts and a tee during the summer and sweats in the winter with tennis shoes for my feet.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2010)

As long as the required uniform does not look like this I would not worry too much about it


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 30, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> As long as the required uniform does not look like this I would not worry too much about it


 

Well if it does look like that, I'd think you would have to very good at your kung fu...or very fast at your running


----------



## yak sao (Sep 30, 2010)

.


Ditto...we have a club shirt and the KF pants as well, but most everyone wears whatever they happen to have on that day, jeans shorts, sweats whatever.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 1, 2010)

yak sao said:


> I was allways taught that the "kung fu uniform" was simply their work clothes. when they came in from working, that is what they would train in.
> 
> I love how we take these things and make them into something they're not.
> I guess if kung fu had developed in this country then everyone would be wearing 'Dickies' and calling that a kung fu uniform.


 
I've seen these sold in martial arts stores as Chinese MA suits for as long as I can remember, so I don't think it is a generalisation. But maybe more applicable outside of the founding countries to represent how it was taught originally and respect to the history. Much like a Gi or a suit for wrestling for example.. 

Personally, since starting WC I've become a bit of a Chinese enthusiast.. learning the about it's history and the language, learning the language has been very insightful to understanding some aspects. The 'garb' appeals to me as well, at least for winter training.


----------



## wtxs (Oct 1, 2010)

jtsm said:


> *I've seen these sold in martial arts stores as Chinese MA suits for as long as I can remember, so I don't think it is a generalisation.* But maybe more applicable outside of the founding countries to represent how it was taught originally and respect to the history. Much like a Gi or a suit for wrestling for example..
> 
> Personally, since starting WC I've become a bit of a Chinese enthusiast.. learning the about it's history and the language, learning the language has been very insightful to understanding some aspects. The 'garb' appeals to me as well, at least for winter training.



Common daily apparel style, not a thing to do with MA uniform, transitioned from the "long robe" to the shirt/jacket and before western style influence, with more fancier level of fabric and colors for formal occasions, such as various color of silk.

I'm of chines transplant, didn't just pulled this out of thin air.

Now I command you to look at more old kung fu movies for more brain washing ... uh, I mean, entertainment.:whip:


----------



## ella_guru (Oct 1, 2010)

Aside from a few strange looks, is it "acceptable" to wear it in a normal setting then?


----------



## zepedawingchun (Oct 1, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> As long as the required uniform does not look like this I would not worry too much about it


 
Ah yes, the McDojo uniform?


----------



## mograph (Oct 1, 2010)

ella_guru said:


> Aside from a few strange looks, is it "acceptable" to wear it in a normal setting then?


By "normal setting", do you mean outside a Chinese Martial Arts training room? At Starbucks? At home? At a meditation retreat? In a room full of Chinese people or Westerners?

If I wore that to a Chinese banquet in Toronto, I'd look as if I were going to give a demo, if it were silk. Occasionally I wear a dark velvet-like jacket (no white cuffs) with dark dress slacks to a Chinese banquet, but only if I know the guests ... and sometimes it makes me look like a waiter. If I'm among people I don't know, I just wear a blazer, since that's what the Chinese men wear.

Are you worried about offending anyone? I don't think so. At worst, I think a Chinese person might think you were being rather odd, or trying too hard. It would be as if they showed up dressed as cowboys.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 1, 2010)

mograph said:


> Are you worried about offending anyone? I don't think so. At worst, I think a Chinese person might think you were being rather odd, or trying too hard. It would be as if they showed up dressed as cowboys.


 
Yup that is about it.

When my wife sees people dressed in old style Chinese cloths out in a public setting, that are not giving some sort of MA demo, she is not offended at all but she does think the people look a bit silly.


----------



## AidanO (Oct 7, 2010)

I have had a similar discussion to this on another forum. Honestly, go with whatever standard your school teaches.

However, keep in mind, there is a mindset of being 'professional' amongst teachers. Some really don't care if their students just wear what is comfortable, but the people who are teaching should look the part. If that includes wearing the outfit, so be it.

My school has just the standard 'loose clothing' rule unless giving a demonstration. Even then most of the time it's just black pants, flat soled shoes with a T-shirt that has my schools logo on it.

However my Sifu wears a red silk jacket with a Mandarin collar, and either white or black pants to most classes.

I know another instructor (of a different school) was told in no uncertain terms by his Master that since he was teaching, he -would- wear the outfit or he would close his school. It was about keeping up the appearances of something traditionally Chinese.


----------



## mograph (Oct 7, 2010)

In our Yiquan class, some wear street clothes, some wear sweats. In one sense, the "street clothes" idea could be the most traditional: "come as you are". Sifu wears street clothes, looking a bit like an older fellow who runs a hardware store, because of his pocket protector.  He's about 75, from Hong Kong, having studied Mizongyi at Jingwu under Ye Yu Ting and Yiquan separately under Han Xingyuan. 

It makes sense to me that with more than ten or so students attending regularly, a master would want to establish a dress code to keep focus and order, but our classes are very small. To each his own.


----------



## AidanO (Oct 7, 2010)

mograph said:


> It makes sense to me that with more than ten or so students attending regularly, a master would want to establish a dress code to keep focus and order, but our classes are very small. To each his own.



That could be it too. Dress code with a vague seniority system can also help to differentiate which students should have more knowledge. That said, my class is also very small, I have no idea how large it is elsewhere (My Master holds classes in two very different parts of the city. I can't get to the other side regularly.) So he may have a different approach out that way. From what I've heard, the students out that way are a bit more uptight.


----------



## geezer (Oct 7, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> Ah yes, the McDojo uniform?


 
You're right on target. My Si-dai is a great instructor and far superior to me in skill as he has chosen to make WC/WT/VT not just a hobby but his life and his _livelihood_ as well. Teaching is his sole means of support. To that end he teaches "commercial-style", charging as much as the market will bear, with contracts, uniforms, "family plans", kiddie kung-fu programs, even birthday parties. Sounds like the "McDojo" approach to me. _Except,_ he's really good and sells a quality "product". He genuinely cares about his students, and will make all sorts of accomodations to help students who have been with him a long time... so it's not _just_ about the money. I wouldn't support him as I do if I thought he was just trying to make a buck.

Anyway, I think uniforms are important to building a successful commercial operation. When people come into a spacious, clean and well equiped kwoon where all the students are practicing hard and wearing a sharp looking uniform, it really presents a positive image. And when students put on a special uniform and insignia of rank, they _feel_ special, like part of an elite group. It helps them identify with the school and style and, like dressing for a part in a play, it helps you get into "character" or the proper "mind-set" to practice. And of course, selling the uniforms does bring in a little extra cash too...

So why is it that I can't get my head straight and I keep on working out with a paltry few students dressed in sweats at a local park? Must be brain damage.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree... working out in sweats versus a uniform? respect vs. whatever......
oddly I perform better while in my" Kung Fu suit" yet, it while does add an element of esthetics to your drill.I love my sash,baggy pants,and my high black collar,will this enhance my martial skill? probably not...but it does build my confidence and connects me to "Chinese" tradition.Gotta say there is something about structure & discipline,as well as a sharp impression,uniform and attitude.my two cents.......


----------

